
San Francisco Police Raid Journalist's Home After He Refuses to Name Source - nsnick
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/13/722745266/san-francisco-police-raid-journalists-home-after-he-refuses-to-name-source
======
e40
I tweeted @SFPD yesterday my disgust at their behavior. I feel it's all that
twitter is good for these days, registering displeasure at companies and
agencies. Will they do anything about it? Likely not, but if enough people
show anger at them, maybe the Mayor will fire the police chief.

~~~
sebasmurphy
yeah i don't really understand this. Like why do you need a whole squad and
feds to break down his door with a battering ram for a single "leaked"
document. Could have just knocked and said they had a warrant.

~~~
pixl97
Police state gotta exercise that power.

There are hundreds to thousands of abuses of law enforcement power like this
per year where simple warrant serving is executed by a swat team in order to
justify the budget of the swat team.

------
Shivetya
Not defending the police, but how do you establish status as a freelance
journalist and does that convey protections that California law provides
regular journalist, those in the direct employ of a news organization.

by many measures we all are in this day and age. does it require having
successfully sold a story to an established news organization?

~~~
anfilt
Is a freelance developer not a developer?

Freelancing is nothing really new. It may be more common.

~~~
olliej
I agree, in journalism especially it seems to be especially common?

------
olliej
You can't underestimate the danger of a journalist. They're known for
accumulating guns and threatening violence.

Oh wait, that's militias

